# D&RGW #50 Accucraft replacement axle gear



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can find a replacement for the axle gear on an Accucraft #50? The gear is stripped from the axle and also has a broken tooth. The worm appears to be OK.

Robert


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

NWSL seems to have a solution, I've ordered the gear, and it certainly appears to be identical I will update the post when I receive the gear.

Robert


----------



## Brian McMahon (Jan 5, 2016)

Try Train-Li. Lots of LGB parts. You might want to call them to spec out the part right.

http://www.trainli.com/products/listing/282/page/1


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Original post is for the Accucraft axle, LGB part most likely will not resolve the issue.


----------



## Brian McMahon (Jan 5, 2016)

Whoops...old eyes...didn't read it close enough.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The NWSL gear works perfectly and matches the existing gears. Sooooo, like the prototype, the gear is replaced and she's up and running again!

Robert


----------

